
The Gauss-Jordan-Floyd-Warshall-McNaughton-Yamada Algorithm - harveywi
http://r6.ca/blog/20110808T035622Z.html
======
dekhn
I read this and had a bunch of trouble understanding. I'm mostly a
Python/C++/Java programmer and quite familiar with graph algorithms. When I
started reading this post, I quickly got confused by the code dives quickly
into set theory and ring theory, etc.

Does using those features really help? My guess is that, by implementing it
this way, the various applications (RE finite automata conversion, etc) are
more straightforward, presuming you understand ring theory, and that the
implementation uses the theory directly, while implementations in other
languages that don't expose this kind of functionality would have to refer to
derivations in the literature.

Is it also "faster"? I used to work in HPC and implementing ultra-fast
versions of graph algorithms was a major research topic, so I'm curious if the
implemention has faster runtimes.

